# Ericson 29 Caribbean Cruise



## jaminotte (May 10, 2010)

I may be delving into a matter quite often discussed, but like many around here I'm flipping the calendar pages, pen in hand, trying to decide where to mark "depart." We want to primarily cruise the caribbean. We will be departing from Tampa Bay and will have a decent amount of time allowing for weather windows, etc. There will two of us for the duration, with visitors for short periods of time.

I've dumping as much as possible in my savings, working my ass off, and reading everything everything I can. (when I'm not sailing)

As I'm working on my boat, though, I'm wondering how much I should really be investing. I currently own an Ericson 29.










During my dreaming, I always pictured us in something more along the lines of a:
Baba 30, PS Mariah 31, Island Packet 29 or 31, Westsail 32, Tashiba 31, PS Orion 27 mk2, Allied seawind II cutter, or weatherly 32.

The Ericson is none of these. It would need a reasonably significant investment to fully equip it for cruising. It is, however, in good shape. It has a low hour universal diesel and newish sails. Most of all *I already own it*...outright.










By taking the Ericson, I could effectively move my departure date up substantially. Can she take it? Go small and go now?


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

The boat can! Ask around at ericsonyachts.org ....it seems it may be you who may want a different size or ambiance "around you"


----------



## sproption (Jan 30, 2008)

*Prepping an Ericson 29*

I too am prepping my E-29 for a cruise that may include most or all of the loop, including the Bahamas.

I have made "upgrades" over the three years and cruised L. Michigan several times, on 10-14 day trips.

I have been caught in some bad storms, settled at anchor for 5-6 days at a time and found myself feeling both safe, secure and comfortable.

I have a lot of faith in my boat. She needs a lot more work, upgrades and improvements, but I love her.

I would love to discuss what you are doing to improve your boat. I am in great need of ideas. Let me know if you are willing.

The pictures you posted look good!


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

We had an E-27 for several years, and loved it. Agree that the boat can handle conditions re weather if you have enough time to wait for good crossing windows; what about tankage? (Water & fuel). When you load it up with dinghy & all the cruising gear, will performance become awful? (a danger with smaller boats) BTW, how are you cooking - no stove in your layout pix? Many things that you can overlook when you're weekending or vacationing on a boat, suddenly start to feel like you're camping out when you're living aboard for an extended period.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Had friends who took an Ercison (2 adults 2 children) from Canada to UK, through the French canals to the Med, back across the pond and through to Panama. Finished up on Vancouver Island. It can be done.


----------



## sproption (Jan 30, 2008)

*One more thing...*

The other posts reminded me of a few things.

The E-29 is definitely a coastal cruiser/island hopper. I would not consider such a boat for crossing oceans without some very significant, time consuming and potentially expensive alterations.

The most obvious for me is the cockpit. Too big. The hatchboards are also tapered, not straight and nearly to the sole of the cockpit. I addressed some of these issues before I crossed L. Michigan.

That said, I know of one E-29 that made it across the Pacific. His website is down. He sailed aboard s/v Spetakkle...an E-29 that crossed to some central Pacific island group from Panama.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

Post up your cruising questions over at EricsonYachts.org: The Starting Point on Ericson Yachts!. Lots of owners (and cruisers) checking in.
Here a related ocean-crossing thread, with some internal links for the E-27.
E28 offshore sailing - Capsize Risk Factor

The E-29 is a great boat, and, with more LW than the more-of-them-produced E-27, has more intrinsic speed.

As for concerns about tankage, note that _any_ boat you buy over thirty years old probably needs new systems... so just install enough capacity for your needs.
Heck, we upgraded the two-tank water system in our '88 from 46 gallons total to 61 gallons with some custom tank design, and did not lose any useful storage.

Cheers,
LB


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

If your looking larger why stop at your list Go 40ft-Dale


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

Jaminotte,

You hit the number 1 issue square on the head "you own it outright"
Don't fall into that dreaded disease of boatitis. It's very contagious & will keep you on tread mill paying for that bigger, better, able to leap small oceans in a single bound boat. 

Don't listen to the nay sayers, the E-29 is a very good boat, people have sailed across oceans in smaller vessels....
Toss somemore tankage on that girl & if you're able to do it, go.

Bob


----------



## Brillig (Nov 16, 2011)

Go small and go now. You may not get another chance


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

your not going to get an absolute guarentee,maybe a submarine,a nucular submarine,you can cruise the carib.mostly island hopping and watch your weather windows also get out of that area by huricane season [july-nov.,countless people have made that trip uneventfully,your more apt to lose most of your boat by local thieves or corrupt officials


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

I would cruise the carribean in it. Like sawing knots said, you're far more likely to lose the boat on a thousand things, grounding, collision, vandalism, anchor dragging, thru-hull leak, busted hose, theft, etc... before you lose it to a storm because it was 1 foot too small. 


a 29' Ericson? A solid boat with good report, in the Carribean where you will rarely be more than 1 day, (100miles) from land? As long as you watch the weather.

People have done it in smaller Hunters. opcorn:


----------



## sproption (Jan 30, 2008)

*Here it is!*

Spetakkel

This is the website about the E-29 on a pacific cruise.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

So what is considered minimum tankage for the OP's expected range?


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

davidpm said:


> So what is considered minimum tankage for the OP's expected range?


Personally, if it were I, minimum 60 gallons of water.


----------



## CorvetteGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

We met an older couple (mid sixties) sailing the bahamas in a 24 foot niagra. If your boat is in good shape you can do it but as always beware the weather. We crossed the grand banks on what seemed to be a beautyfull weather day and just missed getting hit by a water spout that seemed to appear out of nowhere. Good luck, be safe and have fun.


----------



## sixtyhorses (Mar 10, 2018)

sproption said:


> *One more thing...*
> 
> The other posts reminded me of a few things.
> 
> ...


Back in 99 when I took my certificate of proficiency in yachting, my two instructors took us out on a 30' open wooden boat for us to practice. That was in Denmark. Back on the docks, when I asked for recommendations on what to buy used, to take off, he pointed behind him at his Ericson 29 and offered me to go down and take a look. He had crossed the pacific and back with his wife and two small kids. "It's up to you". That's all he had to say.


----------

